# ground and pound training



## samuelpont (Feb 4, 2005)

How does any one here practise ground and pound without serious injury to their partner. Obviously you have to rule out elbows but do people generally tend to hit full contact or semi?


----------



## loki09789 (Feb 4, 2005)

samuelpont said:
			
		

> How does any one here practise ground and pound without serious injury to their partner. Obviously you have to rule out elbows but do people generally tend to hit full contact or semi?


I am not by any means a MMA/UFC type student, but when we do train for the 'full monty' so to speak and people are going to have to keep going - standing, ground, walls...what ever basically we don't eliminate any techniques.  We do make sure that this type of training is introduced at a point when the students have control and confidence enough to start it.  Panicking in that furball can be very bad for both parties.

The other thing we do is control the pace, speed and power of the furballing and treat it as a 'dance' where each person only moves as fast and hard as is reasonable to the other persons ability and comfort.  We will call things like "eye gouge" when we lay fingers on the other's eyebrow or we will pull hair/ears/lips only hard enough and long enough to give the other person a chance to see what it does to them AND so we can see what opportunities and problems it presents to us.  Does it 'work' mechanically, but make the other person mad and fire them up....better move quick and use it with a powerfully effective follow up or you just gave the other person some energy that they will use against you.

Stuff like that.  It basically comes down to trust and communication between the partners as they are doing it.


----------



## ace (Feb 4, 2005)

samuelpont said:
			
		

> How does any one here practise ground and pound without serious injury to their partner. Obviously you have to rule out elbows but do people generally tend to hit full contact or semi?



I asume the Guard Position & go.

I allow Them to Mount me & Go

Cross Side , Ref's Position

My goal is to deflect control & Apply Submission.

If all im doin is holding on we stop & start again.

Elbows & Knees to the head are not used but are to the Body.

If I say ouch or need a time out PRACTISE is the place to do it

Not in the Cage


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Feb 4, 2005)

Balls to the wall offense is the name of the game.

Seperate the training into two aspects: The "ground", and the "pound".

Ground is trained shooting on guys bigger and better than you who don't want to go down. When you can catch them, you got that part good.

Pound is trained on heavy bags on the floor. Pick your arsenal, and train in boxing rounds. Set the timer (times activity and rest periods)...round one, downward punch (for a guy you've mounted), one hand...rest...round two, interchanging downward punches...rest...round three, blasting the guy with repeating inward elbows...rest, and etc. Make the last round of your training going nuts with your ground weapons, changing it up, but always throwing and never resting. If your hip cashes out from knees, switch up to hands; when that arm tires, switch to elbows, and so on. The advantage is that you can get used to wailing away at full boar without injuring your partners.

D.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Feb 6, 2005)

samuelpont said:
			
		

> How does any one here practise ground and pound without serious injury to their partner. Obviously you have to rule out elbows but do people generally tend to hit full contact or semi?


If you're trying to train to defend on the ground against the ground and pound, have your opponent put on the heavy boxing gloves and play "punch me in the head", while you try to resist and turn the position.  It's a good way to train and get a few nice lumps and bruises, but it works.


----------



## Mr_Scissors (Feb 10, 2005)

i would disagree with the notion of ruling out elbows. ruling just about anything seriously changes the training.  for instance if there are "no elbows allowed" then your partner won't be learning the proper reaction to angle changes in your striking limb. as soon as someone bends the arm to deliver an elbow shot the escape techniques all change, i think that's an important aspect of groundwork in general. 

my suggestion would be to go to your local motorcycle shop and buy heavy duty helmets, then train with elbows and everything. further i would suggest that you reinforce the visor pivots as they are the weakest spot on a cycle helmet. 

unless you're training for a particular mma event, that has its own rules, i would say do not use rounds or timed intervals - go until someone taps. 

as one of the other posters suggested you should definitely train your different positions (mount, guard, half-guard, spider-guard, open guard, side mount, knee-on-belly, north-south) routinely.


----------

